# All you fiber spinning experts; what about donkey underfur?



## MrsMurdog (Apr 16, 2013)

My boss has a donkey that drops its underfur every summer. So, we were just discussing the heat and Roscoe and I thought about this fiber potential. What kind of spin would it be? He says it is long fiber, but is it toothy? Is it scratchy, Is it stiff?


----------



## deenashoemaker (Nov 9, 2014)

That might be a try 'n see, then show 'n tell.


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

deenashoemaker said:


> That might be a try 'n see, then show 'n tell.


I agree... try N' C & Show N tell


----------



## crivitz (Apr 12, 2015)

What is toothy?


----------



## farrieremily (Aug 14, 2016)

Most donkeys I’ve dealt with have a somewhat coarse coat. There may be a way to soften it but I would imagine a slightly rough, scratchy yarn. 
The Poitou donkey has long fiber but I believe it’s often kind if felted and us lost in chunks or sheets. 

The ones know have a coat of 2-2.5 inches not counting guard hair. It does shed out more normally. 

If you give it a go I’d love to hear how it turns out!


----------



## BirchPoint (Feb 12, 2016)

Pick out the guard hair and let us know! I thought the same for Scottish Highland cattle. I've yet to try it myself, but a KPer sent me some yarn and it was, let's say, sturdy, not soft.


----------



## gardenpoet (Jun 24, 2016)

Regardless of what the yarn turns out like, I love the thought of Donkey Yarn! : )


----------



## Linda6885 (Feb 13, 2011)

I don't know about donkeys, but the undercoat of most animals is soft and fluffy, which keeps the animal dry and warm in winter. I think it would be fun to gather some and see what it is like.


----------



## sockyarn (Jan 26, 2011)

So it is time you find out and let use know.


----------



## spinninggill (Apr 9, 2011)

BirchPoint said:


> Pick out the guard hair and let us know! I thought the same for Scottish Highland cattle. I've yet to try it myself, but a KPer sent me some yarn and it was, let's say, sturdy, not soft.


The fibre is very coarse - almost as coarse as human hair which is one of the coarsest fibres. Bit like spinning sisal string fibres. And if you are ever offered deer fibre - don't. The fibres are hollow and don't take a twist.


----------



## Alpaca Farmer (Jan 19, 2011)

gardenpoet said:


> Regardless of what the yarn turns out like, I love the thought of Donkey Yarn! : )


Me too! Let us know if you try it.


----------



## fibermcgivver (Dec 18, 2012)

You could blend it with some coarser wool and I bet the yarn would make a very durable rug! And think of the story you could tell about it! Hee-haw, y'all!


----------



## leeannj (Aug 9, 2011)

I'd think it would be beautiful, but I bet like dog hair, the recommendation would be to mix it with wool.


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

fibermcgivver said:


> You could blend it with some coarser wool and I bet the yarn would make a very durable rug! And think of the story you could tell about it! Hee-haw, y'all!


lol!!!!!


----------

